# Fancy dress / Cosplay?



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Anyone enjoy dressing up in pop culture costumes of any kind, particularly Halloween costumes, fancy dress or cosplay?
I remember going to a Harry potter themed once, it was quite fun and entertaining.

What do you think of Cosplay? 






When it is done right and the costume is good, Cosplay can look really awesome, especially at events such as Blizzcon. I've thought about doing a D.va cosplay :wink:


----------



## Kommandant (Jun 27, 2017)

Love it :^)
I usually just buy stuff online, combine it and that is my costume... for helloween or gaming/anime/and so on events. 
I'm very impressed when people make their own cosplays (you know with sewing and painting and building and stuff). You often see how much effort they put in it :^D For that I am too lazy...


----------



## Ttalkkugjil (Feb 1, 2017)

I was cosplaying before cosplaying was cool. Decades ago. I was heavily into Star Trek and Quantum Leap fandom.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Dust Mite said:


> I was cosplaying before cosplaying was cool. Decades ago. I was heavily into Star Trek and Quantum Leap fandom.


Same here. Though I was more Animu than Sci-Fi.

Hell the first thing I cosplayed from was an eighties animu. Not many people recognized it but those who did loved it.

I'm not so much into it anymore. Now that anime has become mainstream ( and it has you fucking weebs) it's been taken over by people who take it seriously ( cosplay "professionals") and rather then get together over the similarities sneer over differences or imperfections. 

No thank you.


----------



## Trixanne (Jul 9, 2017)

I've done quite a few cosplays in my time, most haven't had photos taken (by myself, many taken by others however). I bought a few and made a few my own, some articles I bought the base clothing for and added the required adjustments.

I do quite enjoy it but I really need the space and alone time, neither which are plentiful. This Halloween I have a friend who wants to do Pokemon cosplays, she's going as Umbreon and asked me to do Espeon, sounds good to me!


----------



## Ttalkkugjil (Feb 1, 2017)

Fumetsu said:


> Same here. Though I was more Animu than Sci-Fi.
> 
> Hell the first thing I cosplayed from was an eighties animu. Not many people recognized it but those who did loved it.
> 
> ...


When I was a kid I dressed up as a Klingon for Halloween one year... but I guess that doesn't really count as cosplay. At conventions I've been a Novalian (proto-Vulcan), a Klingon, and a holographic project observer.


----------



## Sir Kanra (Jun 27, 2017)

I dressed up as Jason Voorhees many years ago. Then a Vampire when I got lazy, just fake fangs and blood and extra paleness. As if I wasn't pale enough as it is. Not to mention I normally got pretty pointy teeth anyway.

I dressed up as a Sith Lord fairly recently for fun. Went shopping too. Sith Corruption makeup and everything. People either thought I was Kylo Ren or Darth Vader or even Darth Maul(NO FACEPAINT how can someone possibly think that?)-_- Sure. I'm my own Sith thank you.


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

Closest I ever got to it is military reenactment and I have been to an event that was combined with LARP as well.

Just getting costume to show it on catwalk seems a bit underwhelming, but used in right event or photography to create the whole impression/reenactment makes it really interesting.

A good use of costume in photography:










Interesting galeries from LARP events:
Photos - Wyvern Photography

Luká? "Viper" Makovi?ka - photo gallery


----------



## ricericebaby (Aug 18, 2017)

I'm planning to go as Laureline from Valerian (the movie version, not the comic) to a ComiCon in Dallas or Irving in a few weeks... This should be interesting.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

that signature xD


----------



## ricericebaby (Aug 18, 2017)

Wisteria said:


> that signature xD


Watch it with this song playing. It makes it at least 15x worse.


----------



## SodaLuvyou (7 mo ago)

Awesome cosplay! Now the cosplay trend is starting to become popular again!


----------



## discobar (6 mo ago)

It seems to me that cosplay is a very cool opportunity to transform into your favorite character for a short time. I also love cosplay, it's very cool.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Yes. I'm not so much into anime cosplay as I was when I was younger, but other themes I'm keen. Historical clothing, yes please.


----------



## cyber-bully (6 mo ago)

I love it!
I want to dress similar to this girl next
I'm expressing who I am. im the lizard king, I can do anything. 

I like alternative fashion and cosplay


----------

